# Help with Mock Congress issue...



## anne7 (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey all, my AP U.S. Govt. class is going to have a mock Congress and we all have to come up with bills to try to get passed. We are allowed to choose whatever we want for our Bill, except anything dealing with abortion, since it is such a charged issue. People usually choose gay marriage, capitol punishment, marijuana/ drug legalization, but I want to come up with something that is important but doesn't get as much media attention. Any ideas would be appreciated!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 24, 2006)

How about availability of treatment of HIV/AIDS in poorer communities.


----------



## anne7 (Jan 24, 2006)

Ooh, that is a good one, thanks Becky!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girl_geek (Jan 25, 2006)

Any health care topic would be good, I bet! Have you heard about the hype over electronic medical records (EMRs)? I find this interesting since I am in the software engineering business.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here is a sample article:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...2005Jan27.html

Social Security reform has also been making the news a lot lately!


----------



## Marisol (Jan 25, 2006)

How about the environment? You can always find lots of info on that.


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 25, 2006)

Hmmm...how about the* repeal of the income tax and replacing it with a national sales tax*?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Right now 40% of Americans don't pay income tax, which creates an imbalance and undue burden in the system and fosters hostility between those that do and do not pay (cash cows vs. leaches).

http://www.fairtax.org/index.html

http://www.taxfoundation.org/news/show/85.html


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (Jan 25, 2006)

Hello, here might be an interesting selection, as so many people talk about it...how about one proposing the elimination of the electoral college? One that probably hasn't been chosen so often and being unique is always nice:icon_chee Of course, this is coming from the girl who, when told to pick a controversial topic to give a speech about, chose whether ghosts exist or not,lol. Have fun!


----------



## anne7 (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks for all your suggestions, girls! It definitely gave me some new ideas!

If anyone else has other ideas, please share.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

